# My workplace



## Baki (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi All!

This is my Garage:




























David
from Hungary


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi welcome to DW


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Hi, nice collection :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

wow what a workplace so clean and tidy


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

I was looking at the grey conical thing on the bench wondering what it could be used for until I realised it was some sort of Ipod docking station...

Welcome BTW


----------



## Baki (Dec 28, 2011)

Scrabble said:


> I was looking at the grey conical thing on the bench wondering what it could be used for until I realised it was some sort of Ipod docking station...
> 
> Welcome BTW


Yes, it's that...My universal detailing tool :thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice, tidy, very OCD. 

Fish


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Just what i needed to see to convince me i need more stuff.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice collection you've got there mate :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi great collection how do you find your Tornador and what do you use it on, thanks Derek


----------



## Baki (Dec 28, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi great collection how do you find your Tornador and what do you use it on, thanks Derek


Hi!Thanks Derek!From Germany I ordered, and I use it for inner cleanings generally,with Wolf Chemicals APC (WT-1N The Insider)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Baki said:


> Hi!Thanks Derek!From Germany I ordered, and I use it for inner cleanings generally,with Wolf Chemicals APC (WT-1N The Insider)


Seems a great bit of kit but very few retailers using it so far, i was over to Frankfurt motor show in 2007 and have to say it was brilliant everyone was so friendly and helpful and i plan a trip back to Munich to visit BMW Welt next


----------



## Baki (Dec 28, 2011)

Small today's update:

Some accessories...drying...wax...glass polish


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Baki said:


> Small today's update:
> 
> Some accessories...drying...wax...glass polish


Some nice kit you have got today very addictive is this detailing


----------



## ProDetail (May 3, 2011)

nice collection!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice collection mate.


----------



## Baki (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi All!

NEW WORKPLACE!



































































































*My Mobile Detailing Combo*


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

nice collection and well tidy


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks very good


----------

